# Mavs and NO



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

Finley and Fortson look great in the first quarter


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> Finley and Fortson look great in the first quarter


explain...Im at work and cant see the game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

from what I see onNBA.com it looks like the Mavs are starting to gel. (84-64 against NO) Anybody got the skinny?


----------



## markyspark (Apr 12, 2003)

im watching the game right now, pretty much outrebounding, outexecuting, playing pretty good defense, hitting shots, baron scorched them in the first half, they pretty much stop him in the third, pretty much only one or two mistakes made, not all jump jumps either some good inside play from toine, good passing too
95 points at the end of the third


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

woohoo man marquis and josh are tearin it up in the trash minutes!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow I need a video clip or some sort of gif file from the last play from Daniels and Howard! That play just got me out of my seat!


Howard threw the ball out of nowhere from the backcourt, where it looked like its going to go out of bounds and then Daniels just came out of nowhere and dunked that ball. My jaws were down. Those two rookies are going be something someday. They could be another Manu if theyve been given more minutes. Im also surprised that Daniels wasnt drafted in the first round.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Impressive win by Dallas, they piled on the points. 
Very impressive that Dallas score 39 points in the first quarter. Good Win for Dallas.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

My favorite game stat: 125 points for the team. Highest scorer: 21 points. Shows this team is a TEAM with so many options! LOVIN IT!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Wow I need a video clip or some sort of gif file from the last play from Daniels and Howard! That play just got me out of my seat!
> 
> 
> Howard threw the ball out of nowhere from the backcourt, where it looked like its going to go out of bounds and then Daniels just came out of nowhere and dunked that ball. My jaws were down. Those two rookies are going be something someday. They could be another Manu if theyve been given more minutes. Im also surprised that Daniels wasnt drafted in the first round.


Maybe Nelly does have it all figured out.... Finley might be on the decline of his career about to start taking on less minutes making way for these two guys.

Fin maybe injured and recovering but why not let these rooks get PT while he is still not a 100%?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe Nelly does have it all figured out.... Finley might be on the decline of his career about to start taking on less minutes making way for these two guys.
> ...


In Nellies place, its way too risky for one of these two. There still rooks and Nellie is known for not trusting rooks very often. If I was the coach, sure I would give this two a chance but not in Nellies case.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Nash had a huge game. He was perfect from the 3 point line (5-5) and also got 11 assists.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think the Mavs will look back at this game as the one that everything came together. And it will make sure that Cuban doesn't do another trade. I know he said he wouldn't, but he has always been a fan of big trades, but I think he now has a team that shouldn't be tampered with.


----------

